# Whoopsie



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

"I thought it just had a nipple or somethin' back there and so I put a pipe wrench on it."


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That is why I hate Delta or Peeless


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Those three tube Delta's catch more DIYer's than anything else... :laughing:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

When he told me about it over the phone, I was LMAO. Then he was in a hurry to fix it because it was leaking water. Since it was too late to start it, I took the valve out and plugged the waterlines for the night. 

I cut an access in his closet so he wouldn't have to replace the tub walls. "I never thought of that," he said.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If I had a dollar for every one of those I've been to.........


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> That is why I hate Delta or Peeless



Thats why I Love delta and peerless!!! Money in the bank.:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Of course the new R-10000 universal valve takes that money away...


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

same thing happens when the h.o. tries to replace the stems around here on "antique" style faucets(pre 1950). you mean the stem thingies aint universal?


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

A Very, very common mistake. Thank God for Homeowners that try this themselves!!!! 
"Sorry sir, your need a new valve"
"Sign Here..."

Total


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Of course the new R-10000 universal valve takes that money away...



Yup, for lower priced tub shower valves the new Delta's are what I use, I like them and the cartridges come out real easy.:thumbup:


----------

